# 11. Deutsches Trollingtreffen



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2006)

*Jahrestreffen für Schleppangler*

BURG. 
Wird die magische Marke von mehr als 100 teilnehmenden Teams mit ihren Booten auch 2006 wieder geknackt? Das jedenfalls erhoffen sich der Bootsanglerclub und Veranstalter Frerk Petersen vom 11. Deutschen Trollingtreffen. Vom 6. bis zum 9. April findet es statt, Ausgangsort ist wie in den Vorjahren Fehmarn. Mit ihrem Yachthafen Burgtiefe am Südstrand kann die sonnenreiche Ostseeinsel mit einer ausgezeichneten Hafeninfrastruktur aufwarten. Das nahe gelegene IFA-Ferien-Centrum bietet für Teilnehmer am Trollingtreffen extra verbilligte Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten an. Und nicht zuletzt wegen der verlockenden Fangmöglichkeiten in den angrenzenden Seegebieten reisen Schleppangelfreunde teilweise von weit her an. Gäste beispielsweise vom Bodensee, aus der Schweiz oder auch aus Finnland kommen regelmäßig zum Treffen. Im letzten Jahr war eine 7,55 Kilogramm schwere Meerforelle (Fänger: Klaus Hegemann) der kapitalste Brocken, der den 103 teilnehmenden Teams an den Haken ging. 
Wie 2005 beteiligen sich die Angler auch dieses Mal auf freiwilliger Basis an dem für die Berufsfischerei bestehenden Dorschfangverbot (März/April). So wird die Meerforelle ihr Hauptzielfisch beim Schleppfischen sein, wobei stets die Hoffnung auf vereinzelte kapitale Lachse, die auch vor heimischen Küsten nach Nahrung suchen, mit an Bord sein wird.

INFO: Weitere Auskünfte, das detaillierte Programm sowie Anmeldeunterlagen gibt es auf der Homepage des Bootsanglerclubs (www.bootsanglerclub.de) zum downloaden oder können angefordert werden (gegen Voreinsendung eines mit 1,44 Euro frankierten Rückumschlages) bei Frerk Petersen, Schierblicken 55, 23843 Bad Oldesloe, Tel. 0175-2662788; E-Mail: Frerk_Petersen@MagicVillage.de 



*Termin/Ausgangsort *
• Donnerstag, den 6. April 2006, bis Sonntag, den 
9. April 2006.
• Vorplatz vor dem Restaurant „Tonne 21“ am Yachthafen in Burgtiefe. Aktuelle Veranstaltungs-Infos hängen ab Donnerstag, den 6. April 2006, im Foyer des IFA-Ferien-Centrums aus.

*Teilnahmegebühren*
- Je Besatzungsmitglied 30,00 Euro; im Beitrag enthalten:
• das Schlemmer-Buffet am Samstag, den 8.4.; 
• organisatorische Kosten.

- Besatzungsteilnehmer, die am Freitag, den 7.4., am „Schnitzel-Satt-Essen“ vor/in der Tonne 21 teilnehmen wollen (siehe Programm), entrichten jeweils 10,00 Euro extra. 

- Wer zum Schlemmerbuffet (Samstag, 8.4.) beispielsweise seinen Ehepartner oder zusätzliche Personen neben den Besatzungsmitgliedern anmelden möchte, zahlt jeweils 19,00 Euro. 

*Achtung: *Begleitpersonen zum Buffet müssen unbedingt vorab gemeldet werden, um das Buffet entsprechend planen zu können (wegen der Bestuhlung sind auch Kinder und Kleinkinder unbedingt mit anzugeben). Die Veranstalter behalten sich vor, Nachmeldungen nach dem 31. März 2006, insbesondere an den Veranstaltungstagen, abzulehnen.

*Unterbringungs-Offerte*
Das IFA-Ferien-Centrum, das in unmittelbarer Nähe zum Veranstaltungsort liegt, hat für Teilnehmer an diesem Treffen ein spezielles Übernachtungspaket mit Einfrierservice für die gefangenen Fische geschnürt. Informationen dazu auf dem gesonderten Blatt in der Anlage. IFA-Ferien-Centrum, Südstrand, 23769 Burg/Fehmarn, Tel. 04371/89-2304, Fax: 04371/89-4400.

*Hafen & Liegeplätze*
Der Hafenmeister in Burgtiefe heißt Herr Becker, Tel. 04371/506-360. Sein Dienstgebäude: am Yachthafen im letzten Haus auf der rechten Seite. Der Slip auf Höhe „Steg V“ ist der flachste und ermöglicht es, selbst größere Boote ins Wasser zu lassen. Der Slip links vom Restaurant „Sailors Inn“ kann für mittlere Boote genutzt werden. Die Gebühr für die Benutzung der Slip-Anlagen muss beim Hafenmeister entrichtet werden. Einen Kranservice gibt es beim Yachtservice Weilandt (Tel. 04371/3833). Trailer und Fahrzeuge müssen auf dem Großparkplatz auf der anderen Straßenseite geparkt werden. Fischabfälle in keinem Fall im Hafenbecken entsorgen!
Die Firma Weilandt betreibt im Yachthafen eine Wassertankstelle. In Burg gibt es zudem eine Reihe von Autotankstellen, wo Kanister oder Boote auf Trailern betankt werden können. Im Yachthafen gibt es ausreichend Liegeplätze. Es wird empfohlen, Liegeplätze im linken Bereich (in der Nähe von dem Restaurant Tonne 21) zu nutzen.

*Angelschein*
Ein gültiger Bundesfischereischein ist Voraussetzung für die Teilnahme am Trollingtreffen.

*Sicherheit zur See*
Jeder Teilnehmer fährt in eigener Verantwortung. Die Boote müssen seetüchtig sein, Seenotraketen an Bord sowie angelegte Schwimmwesten bzw. Schwimmoveralls sind vorgeschrieben. Ein Funkgerät an Bord ist dringend zu empfehlen. Der Rettungskreuzer „John T. Essberger“ hat bei Fehmarn seine Seeposition und kann über Funk oder über die Seenotleitung Bremen (0421/536870, oder 124124 vom Mobiltelefon aus) alarmiert werden.
Wer es versäumt, eine morgens empfangene Startmarke abends pünktlich abzugeben oder sich bei den Veranstaltern anders zurückzumelden und auf diese Weise Schuld daran trägt, dass eine Suchaktion veranlasst wird, muss für die anfallenden Kosten aufkommen.

*Erinnerungspreise*
Jedes teilnehmende Team erhält ein Startset mit einigen kleinen Überraschungen. Alle gefangenen Fische müssen bei den Veranstaltern registriert werden (eine Vorgabe der Fischereiaufsicht für Gemeinschaftsfischen auf der Ostsee). Dazu erhält jedes Team einen entsprechenden Meldebogen. Herausragende Exemplare werden öffentlich vor der Tonne 21 gemessen und gewogen. Alle Fische, die zur Waage gebracht werden, müssen...

• während einer offiziellen Ausfahrt beim Schleppangeln gefangen worden sein;
• frisch und in makellosem Zustand sein;
• die gesetzlichen Mindestmaße plus einen Zentimeter aufweisen: Meerforelle 41 cm, Lachs 61 cm;
• der Fänger muss seine Startkarte pünktlich abgegeben haben.

*Hinweis: *
In den Monaten März/April besteht für die Berufsfischerei ein Dorsch-Fangverbot. Die Entnahme durch Angler ist nicht verboten, aber Dorsche werden im Rahmen des Trollingtreffens nicht gewertet, um den Teilnehmern zu ermöglichen, sich wie vom LSFV-SH empfohlen auf freiwilliger Basis an dem Dorschfangverbot zu beteiligen.

Die Fänger der größten Meerforellen erhalten zur Erinnerung Ehrengaben sowie Urkunden. Bei gleichem Gewicht entscheidet die größere Länge. Etwaige Lachse werden individuell honoriert. Eine Gesamtwertung wird nur dann vorgenommen, wenn mindestens an zwei Tagen ganztägig gefischt werden konnte. Ob offiziell gestartet wird sowie über alle Streitfälle entscheidet die Jury (Andreas Weber, Frerk Petersen und Mike Luner). 

Der Freitag ist offizieller Wertungstag für Mitglieder des Bootsanglerclubs BAC für die Jahresserie, der Samstag ist Ausweichtag, falls Freitags nicht gefischt werden kann.

Kontakt
• Andreas Weber, Calvinweg 1, 23568 Lübeck, E-Mail: Weber-luebeck@t-online.de
• Frerk Petersen, Schierblicken 55, 23843 Bad Oldesloe; E-Mail: Frerk_Petersen@MagicVillage.de

*Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>>>*


----------

